# CD info



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Which Blu-ray players can read and display(on a TV screen) CD track info such as album, title, etc?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I know the OPPO BDP-93 does it for all MP3 and WMA Files and am almost positive it will display all CD's that have CD Text. Many older ones do not have this which would require it to access something like the Gracenote Database. This is something most would not offer. When I get home, I will test this out.

And actually, the PS3 will do this as you can Rip CD's onto its Hard Drive. So here you could both Rip it at a very high quality or play it with the CD Information. Needless to say, an Internet Connection is required.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Good question. This info is contained in the Interactive Text Transmission System. Not all CD's contain this, I believe it came about in the late 1990's. 
This is not the same as Windows .cda files (generated by Windows and not actually on the disc) or the embedded digital text info added to MP3's.
Unfortunately I couldn't tell you if any Blu-ray players can read and display it. I do know my Panasonic DMP-BDT210 will display Track No. and Play Time but no title, track name or cover art.


----------

